# 2000 Kona Stab Primo worth buying?



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

Found a possible deal on a 2000 Kona Stab Primo in good shape, and I'm wondering if it is still worth buying.

I've been looking for a Stab project for a few months now and would eventually end up tearing it all down, replacing pivots, painting, upgrading components, coil, etc as long as it would be worth the trouble of building up an old frame.

Would a 2000 model still make a good DH bike, or is the tech too old?

Attached is a pic of the bike and a link to the 2000 Stab Primo specs.

2000 Kona Stab Primo


----------



## bmxer72 (May 20, 2006)

I don't think so.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

I have fond memories of that bike (same year). It was the shop DH bike and it's what got me started downhilling.

If you bought it cheap enough it would be fine for messing around on.

Definitely check the pivots and the fork. Parts might be hard to come by.

That thing was fracking HEAVY but could plow through pretty much anything.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

This one won't be too heavy. The weight of the slightly heavier wheels, tires, seat, post, stem, fork and shock is offset by the XTR derailleur.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

It certainately looks like a tank. I'll bet it hammers through the rough stuff. 

I think it would make a fun spare bike for when friends come to visit and would be cool to tinker on.

Do you think its worth $500?


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the suspension tech. It's the exact same thing Kona is still using.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

charvey9 said:


> It certainately looks like a tank. I'll bet it hammers through the rough stuff.
> 
> I think it would make a fun spare bike for when friends come to visit and would be cool to tinker on.
> 
> Do you think its worth $500?


If it's in mint shape and seems like it was rarely ridden - possibly. That Monster T will make you feel indestructible, and would be great to put up on the wall eventually.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

gurp said:


> If it's in mint shape and seems like it was rarely ridden - possibly. That Monster T will make you feel indestructible, and would be great to put up on the wall eventually.


I haven't seen it in person yet, but it sure looks like it is in good shape.

I never thought about hanging it up on the wall.....would make a sweet trophy!


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I have an older spesh bighit. The older bikes were a lot heavier, built like tanks, not great for racing these days but good for general downhill abuse that last a long time. It's been a while since I've seen a monster t, looks like it belongs under a ford f 350. Remember forks that had twelve inches of travel and doublewide rims? Yeeeaaooowza...


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

It's definitely worth $500. It looks to be in excellent condition, so it's possible that you wouldn't have to replace bearings/bushings etc


----------

